# MAC Adelaide Assistant Manager job



## metal_romantic (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, for anyone not signed up to the EL job alert:
Estee Lauder Careers - Job Details

Remember me if you get the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Unfortunately i don't have any managing experience.


----------

